# Develop Android Apps? How?



## tech0freak0 (Aug 31, 2014)

I want to develop android apps, but don't know where to start.
I already know C and C++ language. But it all got boring that adding of numbers, arrays , string , memory allocation etc.

I also checked Java syllabus, its all similar arrays, string etc.

I always wondered how kids aged 12-13, make these fabulous apps???


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

which fabulous apps?

if you are talking about this one >
Indian kids build apps for Android, iOS - Tech2

It sucks, it has no endearing qualities apart from the fact that kids made it, not fabulous at all. And they got help from daddy. 
any other ones?


----------



## tech0freak0 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, I got your point, but what about Nick D'Aloisio. He made app when he was 17.
I want to know about app developing?? [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] you are delveloper?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

download the Android SDK, Eclipse
there are loads of tutorials online, start with any one
nope not a developer, but follow the news and these wonderkids usually have over encouraging parents and reporters who don't understand the full picture 
made a small game on unity though, with a little c# scripting. Learnt by following video tutorials.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Aug 31, 2014)

To Start Android development.
I should have prior knowledge of Java?

Anybody is app developer here?


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 31, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> To Start Android development.
> I should have prior knowledge of Java?



yes
and XML too..


----------



## tech0freak0 (Aug 31, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> yes
> and XML too..



Great!! now you added one more language to list. XML!!

Now I have to jump from c++ to java

In Java too, addition of number, making stupid calculator, It all got boring.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 31, 2014)

I too learned C++ first and then java, it was smooth...
And XML is real easy...
For start just make a simple calculator with GUI..
Two TextBox, 4 buttons for {+ - * /}  and one TextView for result...


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 1, 2014)

Java is must to know when starting App Development in Android. Trust me, i thought it will be easy and jumped on the boat then only i realized there is lot to be learned in app making. XML is as easy as HTML. 

XML for designing app and Java for working of the app.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 1, 2014)

Boy! its a long road to develop apps


----------

